# Petition Submitted!



## dmurawsky (May 18, 2014)

I met with folks from Trenton Cyrus #5 yesterday and was warmly welcomed. My wife and I were shown around the lodge, given a few presentations, and had all our questions answered. 
After spending an hour there, two members were willing to be my recommenders, and my petition was submitted. Finally, the process has begun! 
Hopefully I will meet with the investigation committee in the next month or so and the petition will be voted on the following month. 
I'm very excited to have found such a great Lodge near me. Although I do wish they didn't take two months off in the summer...  Ah well, good things come to those who wait, right? 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Joey (May 18, 2014)

Awesome to hear!!


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 18, 2014)

That's awesome man I'm getting initiated on June tenth. It will be awesome good luck


----------



## n8blanchard (May 19, 2014)

Congratulations! You will enjoy the journey.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (May 21, 2014)

Good work.

TU


----------



## sjwb (May 21, 2014)

Excellent! The start of a great journey!


Steve


----------



## dmurawsky (Jun 11, 2014)

Quick update, tonight the investigation committee is coming over to interview me. I'm both excited and nervous. On a humorous note: I honestly debated making crumpets, BBQ pulled pork, and banana bread for the meeting... Then I came to my senses and pulled a bottle of good single-malt from the bar. 
Well, there may be baked goods too... 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Morris (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome news, don't sweat it we are no different than you

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll volunteer for the investigation if there is BBQ involved!

Good luck!!


----------



## dmurawsky (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you all for the encouraging words. 
@JMorris I can't help it, I get easily excited about stuff like this. But you were right, perfectly "normal" folks. 
@goomba, if you're ever in the NJ area let me know. BBQ is always an option!
Another quick update: Everything went really well. The Masons on the committee were very friendly and helpful. These were folks I can definitely see hanging out with, and I look forward to that opportunity. And, lo and behold, one of the Masons was an amateur radio operator as well! Small world!
Anyway, my petition will be voted on next week. I'm very excited.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 13, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> And, lo and behold, one of the Masons was an amateur radio operator as well! Small world!


  73!


----------



## BroBook (Jun 17, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> That's awesome man I'm getting initiated on June tenth. It will be awesome good luck


How did it go ?


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## dmurawsky (Jun 19, 2014)

The vote was last night, and it was all I could do not to call Matt (my interviewer and primary contact to this point) to ask how it went. Thankfully the Worshipful Master called me this morning and told me the vote was unanimous. Needless to say, I'm very happy and excited. 
Now if only the lodge didn't go dark for two months over the summer! Ah well, patience builds character, I suppose. 
Is there anything I can read/do in the mean time to better prepare myself for the degree work? I very much don't want to spoil anything, but at the same time I would like to do _something_ over the next few months.


----------



## BroBook (Jun 19, 2014)

Read the books of Ruth,first kings  
1st chronicles and second Samuel . That should get you through the summer, if you want to do research on freemasonry please stay away from anything that purports to discuss or disclose degrees and any anti mason stuff they do not know their right from their left , and yes have patience it is an important virtue!! God speed!!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 19, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> Is there anything I can read/do in the mean time to better prepare myself for the degree work? I very much don't want to spoil anything, but at the same time I would like to do _something_ over the next few months.



Reading about degree content is like sneaking a look at Christmas presents.  It does spoil the emotional impact of the degrees.   Reading about the degrees themselves is not a good idea.

Read all you want about philosophy, write ups about eminent Masons, Masonic history.

Bro Book lives up to his name by suggesting good ones to read.


----------



## dmurawsky (Jun 19, 2014)

@BroBook Thanks for the recommendations. My father always suggested I read the whole Bible at some point, and now might not be a bad time to get started. I'll focus on the sections you specified to start with, though. 

@dfreybur That's exactly why I asked for suggestions. I'm looking at Solomons Builders (Amazon link) based on a recommendation somewhere on this forum. I'm a voracious reader with a long commute and will probably put away a book like that in a week. 

In fact, this might be a good idea for a thread topic all it's own. Recommended Reading by level: Applicant, EA, FC, MM... though the MM reading list would probably be just about everything.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 21, 2014)

Permit me to add my congratulations. It was one of my ham radio friends, the late Don Tuggle N4AOC, who originally introduced me to Freemasonry. You will meet many hams who are Masons. When I lived in Columbus OH (1990), we had enough Masonic ham operators to form our own degree team. The "Hiram-Hams". Whenever a ham operator in Central Ohio needed degree work, we would go to the lodge, and do the work.

When I joined Aladdin Shrine in Columbus, we had enough Shriners to set up a radio club. The "Voice of Aladdin". We provided communications support to Shrine parades and other activities.

Many (but not all) lodges go "dark" in the summer months. When I lived in New Hampshire (1982), I first learned about "Square and Compass" clubs. When you join a NH lodge, you are automatically enrolled in a "Square and Compass" club. The clubs meet during the summer, and have barbecues and other family events, so that the Masons (and families) can fellowship during the summer. Once you are a Mason, you might consider establishing a Square and Compass club in your town.

There are many excellent books on the Craft. I recommend "The Complete Idiot's guide to Freemasonry" and "Freemasonry for Dummies". These books are an excellent introduction for beginners, and a good review for us old "coots", and they do not contain any spoilers.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 21, 2014)

BTW- My original Call was WA4YRA. I received AB4Y, in 1978. I have also held DA1NR, PA9BBN, WA4YRA/LX, F0IHZ, AB4Y/ZS, F/AB4Y, WA4YRA/OE7. I have operated XE4MAX, and HZ1AB


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 21, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> I'm looking at Solomons Builders (Amazon link) based on a recommendation somewhere on this forum. I'm a voracious reader with a long commute and will probably put away a book like that in a week.



Do you have a source for Masonic books on audio?  The vast majority of my "reading" for pleasure and for self improvement other than work is on audio during my commute.


----------



## MBC (Jun 30, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> BTW- My original Call was WA4YRA. I received AB4Y, in 1978. I have also held DA1NR, PA9BBN, WA4YRA/LX, F0IHZ, AB4Y/ZS, F/AB4Y, WA4YRA/OE7. I have operated XE4MAX, and HZ1AB


73 to all ham-brethren
de VR2VVR and M0VVR


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 16, 2014)

Another update: My first degree will be tomorrow. Man, how the time flew. Very excited and slightly nervous.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 16, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> Another update: My first degree will be tomorrow. Man, how the time flew. Very excited and slightly nervous.


Congratulations brother, I'm happy for you.


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 17, 2014)

That was a fantastic experience. I was so impressed by all the brothers and the amount of care they put in to the whole thing. I'm going to be reflecting on this for a long time.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2014)

Congratulations brother, glad that you are now one of us.


----------

